# What are these?



## Dannyboy402 (Aug 2, 2016)

So snooping around my tank to see if there were any eggs this morning since my male Vent has been calling and I found two of these things swimming in my bromeliad. Anyone know what these are? They look way too small to be a tadpole.
https://youtu.be/rBds1220r7Q


----------



## serial hobbiest (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks like a newly hatched tadpole to me, although it's hard to see clearly.


----------



## Dannyboy402 (Aug 2, 2016)

I found two of them and they have black heads with off white tails and very small.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Try taking pictures from the side. The distance and the resolution in the video makes it too difficult to get a real idea of the organism. 

If possible also use a much smaller container so you can get the camera closer to it. Based on the movement, I suspect they may not be tadpoles but I can't tell anything else in that video. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Dannyboy402 (Aug 2, 2016)

I got a more clear video now. To me this is not a tadpole but I could be wrong... 
https://youtu.be/gmcTHaZk-yo


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Mosquito Larvae?

s


----------



## Eloquentidiot (Feb 28, 2013)

The movement is definitely more like a mosquito larva than a tadpole, though it may be some other nasty flying pest. I would get rid of them - though if you let them hatch and the frogs don't eat whatever comes out it would be easier to ID.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I think it is more likely to be a larvae of something in the order Diptera. A much closer picture would be required to try and narrow it down further. It could be one of the many families of fungus gnats.... 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

Diptera (flies), and likely something in the family Chironomidae. Won't go farther than that without having it under my scope because keying out larvae sucks.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Entomologist210 said:


> Diptera (flies), and likely something in the family Chironomidae. Won't go farther than that without having it under my scope because keying out larvae sucks.


I was leaning towards something out of the Sciaridae due to the large dark head being found on their larvae and they aren't uncommon in the cages. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Dannyboy402 (Aug 2, 2016)

I'll keep one just to see what it hatches into lol


----------

